
UChicago to Commercialize Hoffmann’s Generalized Software Optimization Framework - jasondrowley
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/learn-observe-control-uchicago-commercialize-generalized-software-optimization-framework/
======
jpster
Scientific American reported on this in 2011 [1]. But the application seemed
much more limited than how it's being described in this Crunchbase piece. Has
the technology advanced that much or is the latest reporting off?

[1]
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/World_Changing_Ideas_Dece...](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/World_Changing_Ideas_December_2011.pdf)

~~~
bvear
It's advanced quite a bit, and the article references some of the latest
advancements[1] just published.

[1]
[https://people.cs.uchicago.edu/~hankhoffmann/autoconf.pdf](https://people.cs.uchicago.edu/~hankhoffmann/autoconf.pdf)

edit: disclaimer - I'm working with the University & Dr. Hoffmann on this, but
have also replicated (some) of the results in earlier papers.

------
namuol
> In a complex system with many layers of subsystems, having [Optimization
> Framework]s all the way down the stack would make the whole system run more
> efficiently.

Pretty extraordinary claim. Does the law of diminishing returns somehow not
apply here?

